# how to make puppy/dog submit



## shadowspar

i was wondering how to make a puppy or dog submit? because at times i feel my big dog thinks hes alpha over me, he has submitted to me before and when he does he seems to be perfectly obedient. so i was wondering how to make them submit, this could help in training my puppy too.


----------



## Xeph

You don't need to make him submit. You need to make him see you as in control of resources. All it takes is training.

I don't believe I always need to eat before my dog does, or that I need to walk through doorways first...that's just silly. But I DO believe in controlling resources.

For example, I set my dogs' food dishes down and they are not allowed to eat until I say so. They must remain in a sit, down, or a stand until I say "alright", and then they are free to eat.

My dogs go through doorways first simply because it is more practical with the way my house is set up...but they don't put a paw through the entry way until I say so. I can hold the door wide open, and they dare not move until I say "alright".

I play tug with my dogs, but I initiate the start and the end of the game. Doesn't matter who wins. What matters is who starts and ends the fun...which is me.

No need to complicate things with "dominance" "alpha status" and "submission".


----------



## Maggpie

What type of dog do you have? 

I did lead-leash training with mine nad it worked absolute wonders. But Bullies are a different type of breed than most annd are quite stubborn when it comes to giving in to not being the alpha as a pup. That's why I was wondering what type of breed you have.


----------



## TooneyDogs

Submit to what?


----------



## stina27

I agree with making them wait until you say it's ok to eat. I would make my dog wait 2 or 3 minutes on the days she is being really pushy ...also i would try taking the food away mid meal and put it on the counter. Give it back after a couple of minutes. Just another way to show you are the leader of the pack/family.


----------



## wvasko

TooneyDogs said:


> Submit to what?


Good question


----------



## pamperedpups

This thread reminds me of a few nights ago when I tried to take my boyfriend's dinner away before he was finished and he started growling and grabbing at the plate, so I made a sharp "SHHT" sound and stuck my fingers on his neck. When that didn't work (he tried coming at me), I calmly took him down in an alpha roll. He was such a sweetie when I let him back up! Much more balanced. Being that he has some Irish heritage somewhere in his background he sure can be stubborn at times. He's learning to submit to my pack leader status, you know. I take him on a 30 minute walk every day for exercise and there's no more sitting on the couch, sleeping in the bed or walking through doors first for him. 

Thank goodness for Cesar Millan, Marriage Councelor:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hShB6MhdqJE


Good luck with your dog.


----------



## wvasko

Hmmmmmnnnnn!
I've never used an alpha roll on a dog nor have I had one used on me for trying to finish my dinner. There is so much I haven't done yet or had done to me yet. Being married for a very long time I do understand the pack leader status routine though. Excuse me I have to go take the garbage out.


----------



## BoxMeIn21

shadowspar said:


> i was wondering how to make a puppy or dog submit? because at times i feel my big dog thinks hes alpha over me, he has submitted to me before and when he does he seems to be perfectly obedient. so i was wondering how to make them submit, this could help in training my puppy too.


Why on earth would you want to _make_ your dog submit when there are perfectly good ways to gain their cooperation instead.


----------



## Pai

pamperedpups said:


> This thread reminds me of a few nights ago when I tried to take my boyfriend's dinner away before he was finished and he started growling and grabbing at the plate, so I made a sharp "SHHT" sound and stuck my fingers on his neck. When that didn't work (he tried coming at me), I calmly took him down in an alpha roll. He was such a sweetie when I let him back up! Much more balanced. Being that he has some Irish heritage somewhere in his background he sure can be stubborn at times. He's learning to submit to my pack leader status, you know. I take him on a 30 minute walk every day for exercise and there's no more sitting on the couch, sleeping in the bed or walking through doors first for him.
> 
> Thank goodness for Cesar Millan, Marriage Councelor:


LOL! That's too good!


----------



## Westhighlander

You alpha rolled your boyfriend? You must be pretty strong! I bet you are the pack leader for sure. That'll teach him!


----------



## pamperedpups

Well, I had to hire a local Spouse Whisperer to get us through the initial battles. My boyfriend was so out of control back then. I'd leave him in the house for an hour or so and come back to trash strewn all over, broken dishes and a chewed up remote, not to mention frequent complaints from our neighbors about his constaint howling. When I opened the door my boyfriend would greet me by plowing me over. I thought he was just lonely, bored and excited to see me, but the Spouse Whisperer made it clear to me that my boyfriend was trying to be leader of the pack (and obviously that wasn't working). So the Spouse Whisperer worked with him for a few hours in a private session with some already balance spouses and when he passed his Good Citizen test we got him into sheep herding. At home we apply NILIF and everything's been great. I'm thinking about becomming a Spouse Whisperer myself through this great Online certification site I found...


----------



## BoxMeIn21

pamperedpups said:


> Well, I had to hire a local Spouse Whisperer to get us through the initial battles. My boyfriend was so out of control back then. I'd leave him in the house for an hour or so and come back to trash strewn all over, broken dishes and a chewed up remote, not to mention frequent complaints from our neighbors about his constaint howling. When I opened the door my boyfriend would greet me by plowing me over. I thought he was just lonely, bored and excited to see me, but the Spouse Whisperer made it clear to me that my boyfriend was trying to be leader of the pack (and obviously that wasn't working). So the Spouse Whisperer worked with him for a few hours in a private session with some already balance spouses and when he passed his Good Citizen test we got him into sheep herding. At home we apply NILIF and everything's been great. I'm thinking about becomming a Spouse Whisperer myself through this great Online certification site I found...


You Rock...I am going to have to check out that site.


----------



## wvasko

pamperedpups said:


> Well, I had to hire a local Spouse Whisperer to get us through the initial battles. My boyfriend was so out of control back then. I'd leave him in the house for an hour or so and come back to trash strewn all over, broken dishes and a chewed up remote, not to mention frequent complaints from our neighbors about his constaint howling. When I opened the door my boyfriend would greet me by plowing me over. I thought he was just lonely, bored and excited to see me, but the Spouse Whisperer made it clear to me that my boyfriend was trying to be leader of the pack (and obviously that wasn't working). So the Spouse Whisperer worked with him for a few hours in a private session with some already balance spouses and when he passed his Good Citizen test we got him into sheep herding. At home we apply NILIF and everything's been great. I'm thinking about becomming a Spouse Whisperer myself through this great Online certification site I found...


I knew when you got to vote there was gonna be trouble.


----------



## RonE

We are the Borg. Resistant is FUTILE!

If Esther ever became submissive, she would no longer be Esther. I wouldn't recognize her. The only way to live with her is to convince her that everything I want her to do is her idea and to her advantage.

It's a lot like a marriage.


----------



## Pax

ROFLMAO! This thread is great.


----------



## Guardian

shadowspar said:


> i was wondering how to make a puppy or dog submit? because at times i feel my big dog thinks hes alpha over me, he has submitted to me before and when he does he seems to be perfectly obedient. so i was wondering how to make them submit, this could help in training my puppy too.


Ok let me clear things up: the alpha roll alone will not make your dog obedient or should it be used to initiate training. 

There are safe ways to pin your dog and unsafe ways. And some ways are just plain useless. Infact I see many times in the park where people roll their dogs on to their backs and the dog thinks it is a game!

I should add that there are other ways to establish yourself as alpha other then pinning. Here are some of the things I do:

-I always eat my meal before feeding the dogs.
-I initiate games and end games. 
-I play an active role in game playing and do not just give them a toy and be a bystander. 
-umbilical work (leash around my waist, dog goes where I go).

Feel free to message me and ask any questions.


----------



## poodleholic

> =pamperedpups;300606]This thread reminds me of a few nights ago when I tried to take my boyfriend's dinner away before he was finished and he started growling and grabbing at the plate, so I made a sharp "SHHT" sound and stuck my fingers on his neck. When that didn't work (he tried coming at me), I calmly took him down in an alpha roll. He was such a sweetie when I let him back up! Much more balanced. Being that he has some Irish heritage somewhere in his background he sure can be stubborn at times. He's learning to submit to my pack leader status, you know. I take him on a 30 minute walk every day for exercise and there's no more sitting on the couch, sleeping in the bed or walking through doors first for him.
> 
> Thank goodness for Cesar Millan, Marriage Councelor:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hShB6MhdqJE



ROFLMAO!! 

Geez, I damned near choked to death having taken a sip of coffee as I was reading your post! My cheeks ache from laughing! 

Where are the Depends?! Arrrrrgh! LOL




I don't get the need to dominate one's dog, and do this, that, and the next thing to show I'm "pack leader" so my dogs don't try to take over (ROFL at that idea)! I don't even think in those terms! 

I have very well behaved dogs who respond to my requests (call them commands if you will) without ever giving a thought to who goes out the door first, or what will happen because I share my ice cream cone or steak! My dogs don't counter surf, and have never stolen so much as a bite of anything off my plate. I allow them on the furniture (getting permission first), they sleep with me, and I have them go out the door first, so they can hand me their leashes when I'm finished locking the door. Alpha rolls? What for? Seems pretty assinine to me. They come when I call them, do what I ask of them, and I've never had to raise my voice, much less use physical force!

I am going to check out that Spouse Whisperer though! Snort cough giggle


----------



## BoxMeIn21

poodleholic said:


> ROFLMAO!!
> 
> 
> I have very well behaved dogs who respond to my requests (call them commands if you will) without ever giving a thought to who goes out the door first, or what will happen because I share my ice cream cone or steak! My dogs don't counter surf, and have never stolen so much as a bite of anything off my plate. I allow them on the furniture (getting permission first), they sleep with me, and I have them go out the door first, so they can hand me their leashes when I'm finished locking the door. Alpha rolls? What for? Seems pretty assinine to me. They come when I call them, do what I ask of them, and I've never had to raise my voice, much less use physical force!
> 
> I am going to check out that Spouse Whisperer though! Snort cough giggle


You took the words _right_ out of my mouth. Beautifully put.


----------

